

How 37signals redesigned the basecamp homepage - Sujan
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2431-basecamp-home-page-redesign

======
davidedicillo
As designer I always love to see the process of thought behind a design.

It kinda made me smile the shameless plug to Draft and Campfire in the second
paragraph.

